# Do you have a mini mentor?



## luvmycritters (Jan 4, 2006)

First off - I hope this is in the correct place.






I have been hearing a lot about mentor's lately and got to thinking - do I have one and if so - who? Well of course I have a mentor I told my self - that would be my mini bud Corinne Ermis of Meadowridge Miniatures!! Who do I call when I have a question or a problem - Corinne. Who is always there to help me with ANY THING? ( Even not horse related. ) CORINNE! Lets just say that any thing I have learned about these wonderful creatures, I have learned from this lady that I am so proud to concider my good friend.



( I do admit though - I have lot's left to learn!! ) Lori


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2006)

I had one for many years - Vern Brewer. He and I travelled for thousands of miles looking for miniatures when the AMHA began and I absorbed his lifetime of knowledge. He was like a second father to me and I was honored to be a pall bearer at his funeral.


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 4, 2006)

Absolutely I have a mentor. There are many that I have learned a great deal from and I don't mean to diminish their value by not listing them here, but there is one that stands out above all the rest.



Clara Woodson! (Forum name: Walter)

I bought one of my first horses from Clara and her husband Walt (who sadly passed away about a year ago). I later went back and bought more horses from her. I have remained in contact with her and often seek her advise. She has helped me more than I could ever express.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 4, 2006)

Kaykay



.

I wish she would adopt me, lol.

But i think this whole board is my mentor kind of.

But Kay without a dought ..she goes out of her way sometimes!





Leeana


----------



## dmkrieg (Jan 4, 2006)

My mentor was Cindy Coffman with Mother Natures Miniatures. Along with my food mentor Robin C. when I first started with minis and lastly all you wonderful people on the forum. heheheheh


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jan 4, 2006)

Everyone at this board. Y'all are the greatest!


----------



## kaykay (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks leanna!! I was so lucky to have some wonderful mentors such as cathy buerher, lowel boone, linda rodriquez, lisa davis, the entire grabow family, ginny boyle shoot i could go on and on about all the people that have helped me. So I try really hard to help other new people with the small amount of knownledge i have


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes, I had a mentor for many years. I went to their ranch every weekend and kept my eyes and ears wide open. It was an incredible learning experience - one that I will cherish always.

Liz R.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 4, 2006)

I have several, whether they know it or not. I'm a people watcher and I try to emulate those I respect and admire. To start a list would be: my mom - she's not a horse person, but she's classy.

Belinda Bagby - if you've never had the opportunity to watch her in the ring, you're missing out. Class, confidence, and champions. What else could you want?

Sharron Hinkle - Like Belinda, she's someone to watch.

These are ladies at the top of their game and I'm scratching and crawling my way up to them!



One day, I'll feel we can stand shoulder to shoulder!


----------



## Erica (Jan 4, 2006)

I have several but have some that I am very close to both as friends and mentors are - Belinda Bagby and Robin and Marianne (LFK)


----------



## remington (Jan 4, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]It's nice to hear of the good things that happen in this world and of the warm and generous people that really do exist. I am happy to see such companionship and care flowing through the people in this forum. You are all encouraging![/SIZE]

I especially like your touching post, Tony about Mr. Brewer. I would have loved to sit and chat with some of the "originals" who started the breed and registries. Heck, I would be happy just to sit and chat with anyone about the breed in general.

Keep up the awesome and good threads that have been starting out the new year!!!





I guess my mentor has been this forum and all the wonderful people in it!


----------



## strass (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't get to talk to him very much, but every visit that I have with Lee Martin is an educational opportunity for me. He not only tell the good things, but also warns me about a lot of problems he's faced over the years.

I know that my wife highly values the opinions of two people she idolized as a youth, Portia Sue Owens-Kalinka and Belinda Bagby.


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 4, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Bruce Abbott is of course my current and most active mentor. Dr Tom Taylor from Michigan Pony Farm...... lots of you here on the board....Getetia is who I would love to be like..... dont want to leave any of you out..... I have learned the most though about feeding and grooming etc from Bruce.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Jess P (Jan 4, 2006)

I have several mentors!

I consider Lyn J., Liz Marks, Linda Best, and Faith Graichen (not a forum member) my mentors. They have helped me so much from advice, to showing me some things, helping me pick out horses. Thanks guys!





Editted to add - How can I forget? Jamie Byrd (Feather1414) is also a great friend and mentor to me!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jan 4, 2006)

I kind of learned as I went. I have had horses for 32 years and my family knew nothing about horses. But I read and read, ask questions when I can. I learn something new every day on the forum. I question my vets all the time. I volunteered at New Bolten during foaling season for3+ years and they taught me a lot.

To name 3 people that have been a great help to me over the years.... My sister Barb Smith who had a farm, managed a Llama farm for many years, birthed all kinds of critters, Donna Julius from Sunny J Ranch... I pick her brain all the time, she is very patient with me.... and Sarah Zakk(winchester farm) who has taught me so much about patience,showing, and halter breaking and handling foals, you wouldn't believe it. She also is a great sounding board when I need to talk about horse stuff. Thanks you gals! And Thank you Forum family!


----------



## Trish (Jan 4, 2006)

My mentor was Carol Adams. She showed me the ins and outs of showing. She always helped us when we were in a pickle. I greatly appreciate her sharing her knowledge.


----------



## Feather1414 (Jan 4, 2006)

MiniSeasons said:


> Editted to add - How can I forget? Jamie Byrd (Feather1414) is also a great friend and mentor to me!
> 535634[/snapback]
> ​



Awwww, thank you Jessica!

Jessica is also a really good mentor. We have helped each other out a lot, and I always love hearing about her horse stories.

My biggest mentor is my trainers, PJ and Robert Nabozny of Magic Man Training Center. They have helped me learn EVERYTHING, then in turn I take it and make up my own techniques, with without them, I wouldnt even be into minis.


----------



## SunQuest (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh I have many, and they are on this forum! Won't name them all because I know I will forget someone!


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Jan 4, 2006)

I have had a small handful of very very wonderful people that have helped me since we got our first mini in 2002.

I am hoping to find someone who can help us rebuild our herd the right way. I don't want to scramble and grab onto what ever I can get a hold of, I want to do it right, and I sure could use some additional pointers on correct conformation and training advice.

This forum has been my very best mentor by far !


----------



## horsehug (Jan 4, 2006)

Tony Greaves is my mini mentor. 

He has always been willing to answer my questions honestly........ and we share a love of the tiny ones 

I value his world of experience so very much!

Susan O.


----------



## Littleum (Jan 4, 2006)

If I had to pick one "mentor", it would be Lorraine O'Connell at Crystal Ridge Farm, who was my "mimi momma" for a long time.


----------



## attwoode (Jan 4, 2006)

I have lots of mentors - everyone I've purchased a horse from or have visited their farm. I also like to read as much as I can, but getting to know other people with mini experience has been very helpful. Once you get enough different ideas and opinions on how things should be done you can start to make decisions for yourself. I have a great deal of respect for many of the forum members and look up to them as well.


----------



## Relic (Jan 4, 2006)

My mentor was way back in the seventies and eighties from WildRose Miniatures one of the first farms to have minis up my way they taught me just about everything l know from grooming feeding giving shots doing hoofs and everything concerning the show ring. l need a new mentor now l'd like to go back to showing in my very old age and need someone to give me the courage to take the first step into that ring again.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 4, 2006)

Angie Sauer of Hoofbeat Buckon Ranch although she doesn't really know it. I really respect her business sense, her breeding and her awesome sense of humour. She is a class act and one that I would like to emulate.

And several others, some of whom are on this forum, whose horse sense and horses are to be admired.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 4, 2006)

We currently hold a number of people in high regard as breeders, but don't really have one mentor right now.

As we were building our herd, we had two main people that we would probably call "mentors" -- One was Joanne Ross (and her husband, Larry) who's mentor was Vern Brewer. The other was Cherry Wilson DeSpain who's mentor was probably Mrs. Audrey Barrett. Both my husband and I still hold both in very high regard. We STILL will occasionally call Joanne and Larry for a brain-picking. The biggest honor we ever got was when Joanne called US for OUR advice on something! Wow.

For animal communication, I have often referred to Bonnie Fogg as my mentor to many.

She has been more help to me in my journey than she knows!

MA


----------



## tallgateminis (Jan 4, 2006)

My mini mentor would have to be the owner of the barn were I board my minis at. She teaches me a lot about miniature horses and there care. Her name by the way is Loraine O,Conell of Crystal Ridge farm.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Lori, I have so many wonderful mentors, but the majority probably dont even know that they are my mentors! Besides some of the forum members, who I do respect and look up too, I have Ann(Seahorse Farm) who I know I could call at any given time with any question and she would be there to help and answer me honestly, she is a wonderful lady, another mentor I had when I first started into minis was Candy Lewis. Thanks to both of you for just being there. Now, since I would like to get into showing I would like to hope that Tami Zimmerman (Oak Park)would be my mentor, she is great! Corinne


----------



## minih (Jan 4, 2006)

I consider Erica Killion to be my mentor and person I always write or call about the horses with any questions or concerns. I love the way her horses look, they always seem happy, and she is a very knowledgable young lady. She has a natural way with them that I admire. I have always said if Erica told me to feed them spaghetti I would start boiling noodles tonight!


----------



## countryrose (Jan 4, 2006)

For horses in general--my mentor would be my Dad who taught me the love and respect for horses. He was active in my 4-H club and trail riding with our quarter horses.

Barbara McDonald for my minis--my first trainer who gave me so many good hints for starting the young ones and driver training. Last is my present trainer and best friend Robyn County. We have such good times driving and training and working with youth and minis.

Evergreen Miniature Club, Pacific Crown Club and the forum have all been good friends and answered questions for me.


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jan 4, 2006)

Definately....I have always gone to Pam (justanothercowgirl), I board my horse at her dad's farm, and she has her two geldings there also. She is always available to talk to and to share her knowledge and ideas with me. I am very fortunate to have her



Also, Jim (her dad) and Sandy...they own the farm and have helped me with learning to take care of my horse even further then I knew already. It has been a great expierience boarding there and I believe I am so forunate to have these very educated people to guide me.

-Kris


----------



## bfogg (Jan 4, 2006)

Miniv








Wow thank you very much!









Bonnie


----------



## minimule (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a lot of mentors. I only have one I can work with locally but we live so far apart it's hard to get together. I use a lot of info I get off the forum, good and bad! Like my husband says....you can learn something from everyone. Some folks teach you what you SHOULD do and then some show you what NOT to do.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jan 4, 2006)

Yup I have had a mentor as well, though really I have had two. Donna Lavery, of Winning Streak Training, has been mine, and I am always calling and asking about something. Also the ladies at CCMF have been bright lights for me to follow, both Ginny and Kay are wonderful horsewomen!


----------



## runamuk (Jan 4, 2006)

I have three that I have looked to since the beginning and probably none want any affiliation with me after the dwarfism discussions going on here








but here goes...farm names

Winsome Etc. got me started been there since day 1

Mountain Meadows.....willingly answered all my questions and just great people

Scott Creek...also answered questions and put up with my quest to know more

Thank you all for helping bring mini's into my life


----------



## jrox (Jan 4, 2006)

I have to say, that if it wasn't for Corinne at MeadowRidge Farm, that I would NOT have known how much LOVE you get from a mini. Anytime Anything, Corinne is there, not just BUSINESS, personal. She doesn't make me feel foolish for my questions. She encourages me every step of the way.





She shares her knowledge and makes me feel smart. Corinne you will never know how very very much, I value our friendship, and the way you hold my hand thru the BAD times.

Anyone young or old, should have a CORINNE, in their corner. Her MINI'S are very very lucky!! When I die, I want to come back, as one of Corinne's mini's. THAT WOULD BE HEAVEN. Corinne you are a Angel.

Be well my friend

Rox


----------



## Ferin (Jan 4, 2006)

My main mini mentors are Jim and Mary Frazier of Blue Blazes. They have taught me so much in the few years I have known them!

I also consider almost everyone on this forum to be my mentors. All of you have taught me so much about miniature horses!


----------



## journey (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't know if she is my mentor or not, but I talk to Marty and ask her alot of question here on the board.


----------



## Fred (Jan 4, 2006)

My mentors are Bill and Fran Epertherner, [E Training], Melinda and Rory Doan,[Pickpocket Farm], Eileen Braccio, [My Dream Farm], Lea Dill , Laura Mullen, and a good many others. I have learned so much from Bill and Fran and continue to learn all the time THEY ARE THE BEST! Linda B


----------



## Margaret (Jan 4, 2006)

When I get stumped, I like to talk to Donna at Qtr rae Minis, She is so sweet and helpful, and would'nt hurt a fly. Also- I have learned leaps and bounds about the dwarf gene, and what produces a dwarf, from Sandii Turner who really is a great"Champagne Genetics Expert." (not inferring that she is a breeder of dwarves,- but she has studied the dwarf producing lines of other breeders, and has come to some very revealing truths) and I feel indebted to her for sharing such wonderful knowledge with me about it. Thank you Sandii and Donna!



:


----------



## chandab (Jan 4, 2006)

My first horse mentor was Mardy Ayers, I worked for her at her Arabian Ranch when I was in college. Her place was a like a second home when I was away at college. We still keep in touch.

For mini mentors, pretty much this whole forum, but... Special consideration goes out to Dot (I bought my silver dapple filly from her and she has been so helpful with my questions, mostly via internet, she is my closest mini neighbor - 80+miles) and Mary (whom I bought my dunalino filly from - I bend her ear quite often via e-mail).


----------



## Candleliteranch (Jan 4, 2006)

My mini mentor is KAREN pf Little Wee Horse Farm! I'm always pestering her with questions from color to colic and she always helps me out. thank you Karen! I'm so proud to call you my friend


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2006)

Erica Killion!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jan 5, 2006)

Kay! She has been a great help and a great friend. She is more knowledgable then what she gives herself credit for! Getitia is also very knowledgable! She wigs me out knowing so much of each and every one of her horses backgrounds, pros and cons, everything about them and she has a lot of horses!

Fran


----------



## mizbeth (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi

First let me say this! When I first got into miniature horses I was told that these little horses are just like the big ones! Require the same care, etc. Well let me say this - to that! My experience prior to miniature horses, with the big ones. They never got sick, they never coliced, I did not have broodmares or foaling issues. We had many many horses we used on our cattle ranch. Injuries yes some, sickness never.

My Mentor when I first started with these miniatures was Kathleen Sullivan (KAT), of Six Gems Farms. I cannot tell you the knowledge she has and has shared with me the first years with these little guys. We talked each day and several times a day. She referred me to this LB Forum site.

Others that have helped: Tony Greaves, Jim Curry, Becky Shultz, Margie Wood, MiniV, an "ole cowboy-horse trader named VIC" and lots of old timers from this forum that rarely post any more. (whose names escape me at this moment.) Other breeders, trainers have taught me a lot, and patience from my LYN!

But like every thing you do in life, there will be ones that make a powerful impact on your lives, either positive or negative. Hopefully all the positive experience will outweight the bad ones. Opinions, you will always get plenty of those. Please try to find the most successful people in the field you need answers for, and follow the advise of the one you feel most comfortable with. Whether it is your vet, friend, fellow breeder or other business and its related information.

This forum provides a MOST VALUABLE service to those of us who need and want it! You can never know too much. I can learn from each and every one who posts here.

Beth


----------



## Becky (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, Beth, thanks for the kind words! I'm always here to help and answer any questions if I can.

My mentors for miniature horses were David and Lynn McBride. They are now divorced and no longer breeding miniatures (Lynn actually still has a few), but I learned more from them through the 90's than anybody else. I might not always agree with them, but they were a wealth of information.

And of course, I'm still learning! Wtih technology changing daily, there is much to learn regarding feeding, breeding, training and showing. I hope I never stop learning!


----------



## Kim Rule (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh my, who's my mentor?

Well, Nila was there to tell me that Bilbo was a mini, not a shetland, and she introduced me to LilBeginnings! I also bought a mini from her.

I went to my first show with Lisa (RuffNTuff), and she and Raven introduced me to the fun of showing.

Lisa encourages me to think about what it is that I want to do with my horses...she makes me think about my goals...and encourages me to try new things...like CDE.

I have so many friends who are so helpful here...I really love that about living in Idaho!

Kim R.


----------



## whitney (Jan 5, 2006)

GINIA!


----------



## maryann (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow thanks Short and Sassy I am honored but shocked.



We have had many mentors over the years. Started with Sharon and Mark of Cadle Creek farm. Rika from Mt Airey, Gail and Richard from Silver Meadows in Fl. Karen(Minimomnc) is my paperwork mentor. All of the members of our club, East Coast Miniature Horse Club have mentored us in one way or another and of course all of you here on the forum. Everyone seems to bond together when there is a serious question about our minis. Just want to say thanks to those that make this forum possible. Maryann


----------



## Winchester Farms (Jan 5, 2006)

without a doubt Robin R. from TrueJoy Miniatures. she has ALWAYS been there for me - even 3:00 in the morning! she has taught me sooo much and is the nicest person you'll ever meet!!!!


----------



## Tammie (Jan 5, 2006)

My mentor and VERY BEST friend is Donna King of Menagerie Miniatures. She is such a wonderful and knowledgable person and is always willing to help. She only came into my life a few years ago when I was helping my mom on her quest to buy her first mini and we visited Donna's farm. Donna is very special to me and I wouldn't trade our friendship for anything!

Tammie~


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 5, 2006)

WOW-Roxy, thank you and Jim for all the very kind words.



I just dont want anyone to start out like I did, thinking minis were just like my standard size horses, and having no one to talk to, and those that did know were so unwilling to share. Just want you (and anyone else) to know I am always here for you, and no question is a dumb question..we were all beginners at one time



, and the only way to learn is by asking. and I still am and have a ton to learn



Thanks again, Corinne


----------



## Narrow Way Farm (Jan 5, 2006)

I feel we have alot of people that help me along the way..we have people on here and on another board that we frequent that are always there if we have a question that needs answered. I think having the basic horse knowledge of growing up and showing Quarter horses my whole life helped a great deal.. But when it comes to our minis we still have so much to learn.. I think the closest people we have as mentors that I can call or email or go to would be Bill & Wanalynn of WW Miniatures... in the few years we have known them they have been the best horsey friends you could ask for... if we had any questions they are always their to help!!!



Thanks Bill & Wanalynn for always being there for us!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Jan 5, 2006)

I've got to say mine has switched from time to time. Depending on our area, their area and what is going on.

Brenda Plass for sure was the first and one of the best. She always tells me how it is, not what I want to hear and I appreciate that a lot.

Phoebe Kerby & Lisa G. helped a ton when I was showing Tango last year. Phoebe can be my back up vet too!

Connie B. is my sounding board and lord knows we all need one of those.





Pretty much this entire board,,,,,,,,and for sure the members of the Mid America Miniature Horse Club.


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Jan 5, 2006)

Ahhhhh, Carolyn...you are a sweetheart



!! Thank you...that makes my day!

You do a great job showing your horses...and, has the most fun of any person I know!! And, you know I love Chris...what a doll-baby!!

I can't wait to hang out with ya at the shows again!!!!!

hugs,

lis


----------



## SWA (Jan 5, 2006)

I tried to post this, and there must have been a glitch at that moment, with changing the new board, LOL! :new_shocked:

TOO COOL! :lol: I like the new....so far.



:

I have just a few mentorsâ€¦



:

Ginny Long of Critter Creek Mini Farm & Tony Greaves of Little America. I have asked their opinions of many things over my brief years in the breed. Through them, I am always met with honest opinions too, and always pleasantly willing with every response. If ever I do get to a point in life where I might can â€œshopâ€ againâ€¦Sandii, Ginny & Tony are the three â€œMini-Folk Brainsâ€ that I most definitely will turn to.

Among mentoring in friendship among â€œmini-folkâ€, there are four of the dearest to me, that I will always cherish and adore, JoAnn Stanton of Blue Diamond Minis, Susan Oâ€™Berg of Hilliard Horses To Hug, and also my â€œadopted mom and sisâ€, Dorothy Broadhead of A Touch of Wyoming, and Jenny Shea of Terra Star Ranch. Over the years, these four have mentored in friendship in such a way to me that always leaves my heart so very filled. Even through the lowest of lows in my life, I know I can trust and count on their encouraging friendship, everlasting. God bless their generous and unconditional giving hearts!!!

Many more recent mini-folk friendships that Iâ€™ve come to love, trust and rely are Judy Turley of Sundance Farm, Stephanie Driver of Mini Drivers Farm, Teresa Shackleford of Double T Jack Russels & Minis, Brenda Ferrar of Eastwind Farm, Becky Radford of RNR, Beth of RebelsHope, Loretta Lynn, and Ellen McGee of Arabian Reflections. These people have given me so much love in friendship, I will treasure them always!

Among Trick Horse training of my minis, I have two very special mentors. They are by far, both MOST DEAR to me, Howard Small, and Carole Fletcher. Both of them, have helped me immensely with learning how to trick train, and through that, theyâ€™ve bestowed their mentoring inspirations of so much more than they may ever truly know!!!! Both have my undying love, respect and gratitude for so very much!!!

With regard to the new sport of Mini Harness Racing..there are Jim and Arlyn Storey of Fort Storey Ranch. They've taught me so much, and have been kind and encourageing mentors to my son, Dustin, over the years too. He simply adores them, and thinks the world of Jim especially. He always says he can't wait till the day he can race with Jim again like he did as a child a few years ago, back when they came to race with us in Maine. â€œJimâ€™s COOL, and a lot of fun!â€, is what he always carries with him in reminiscent of those days.

With regard to mentoring the learning of historical facts of the American Shetlands and the originations of the Trottingbred breed, both among the sport of Harness Racing, there is just one. My very dearest friend and Mentor, Howard Small. Our introductions in the beginning of our friendship was basically just to learn how to race our minis, way back when other â€œprioritiesâ€ in life were in the forefront. Through the evolution of our friendship in that regard though, in conjunction with â€œlifeâ€™s happeningsâ€ that evolved afterwardâ€¦he became so much more to me and my family than just a mere learning source of the sport of harness racing & trick training. His non-judgmental, unconditional and encouraging friendship through some of lifeâ€™s greatest hardships dealt our way, has given us so much hope through it all. So much so, that itâ€™s become a path in life for us to want to just share that very element by striving to forever â€œpay it forwardâ€ however possible life provides the means for us to do so.

And through that new â€œquestâ€ in life over these past 5 years or so, weâ€™ve been further blessed with endearing mentors such as Pastor Stockwell and Mr. Jack Levine, both of the Christian Harness Horsemanâ€™s Association, from among the â€œStandardbred Folksâ€.

Other SB Folks that Iâ€™ve come to cherish and adore, are first and foremost, Janis Jones and Don Daniels. Iâ€™ve learned so much from them with historical facts of the sport itself, as well as learning of the historical lineages of the SB breed. Don, among the SB World, is the one I will always fondly refer to as the equal to what Mary Lou is to the Mini-Folk World. Their internet compilations of invaluable resources to the breed, an ever growing, and hopefully everlasting treasure to both breeds.

In our continued efforts to stay in racing activities after our turn of events in life that brought us back to Florida, from Maineâ€¦weâ€™ve met some of Howard Smallâ€™s longtime friends among the Trottingbred folks here in Florida, who we have looked forward to visiting with every yearâ€™s Trottingbred Racing season since. People who we have likewise, grown to love, cherish, adore, respect and greatly admire.

<Happy Sighs> With these most special people in my lifeâ€¦ LIFE IS SO GOOD!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Marty (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a few mini mentors and I'll name three of them and hope they don't clobber me for it.

Carol Albritton

Lisa ruffntuff

Lori Lancaster Magic Mist

And I will NEVER buy another horse without them looking at it I promise you that.


----------



## Teedee (Jan 5, 2006)

Where do I start.. I have a group that our my friends first and my mentors second that we email each other daily. I it not uncommon to have 150 emails a day. . We discuss everything and I have learned so much

about their over all horse knowledge. They are all awesome. I won't put their last names because I don't have permission but they know who they are.. You show stalkers.

Jennifer

Susan

Judy

Tami

Laurie

Lisa

Luwana

Thanks for all their help and friendship!

Tammi


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2006)

I've been blessed with several mentors during my time with the minis, but one of them, especially, stands out and shines. Sandra Guy-Fox. From the day Karen B. introduced me to her at Midland a few years ago, Sandy has taught me more than any other individual. And now, as I'm preparing to become a carded judge, she is sharing her wealth of experience and knowledge about judging with me as willingly as she taught me about showing. I have the utmost respect for her, and I'm so grateful to count her among my friends but, even moreso, honoured that she considers me her friend.

I'm a little reluctant to share this news publicly, but I do so only because Sandy needs all the prayers and support she can get right now. Her dearly beloved mother passed away yesterday after a long and terrible illness. The funeral will be on Saturday. Please say a prayer of support for Sandy and her family.


----------



## sedeh (Jan 5, 2006)

This is a great thread! First you have to think about who has helped you through the years and then get to thank them! I'm also a people watcher and have no problems asking questions and I pick up a lot at shows and when I go to other people's farms. The one who got me into mini's, helped me pick out my wonderful breeding "base" and has helped me tremendously at shows(I have never shown halter!) is my best friend and show buddy, Kathi Donnell (wcr) of Wards Creek Ranch. If not for her I don't think I would have gotten into mini's and learned what awesome critters they are! Another mentor is Michelle Sharrock of Wesco Farms... she knows so much about the history and bloodlines of these mini's and it's usually way over my head but I'm starting to recognize names.......whenever I was looking at a horse to purchase Michelle was my bloodline guru! She also put together a great website for me! Of course the forum has given me sooooo much information....just love it!


----------



## Selina (Jan 5, 2006)

Our menator would be LAURA TENNILL of Ten L Training Center.

She not only sold me two great horses, but she has become a great friend.

She has answered thousands of questions for me and my daughter.

Some questions probably twice, maybe even three times.

She has spent countless hours teaching us about miniatures from how to groom, to how to present them. She went beyond the call of duty helping us get ready for the Nationals.

If you don't know her you should take the time and check out her web site and just talk to her.

Our other menator would have to be ERICA KILLION.

She is such a nice young lady. Before we meet Laura and picked her brain to death,

we would always watch Erica and talk to her at the shows. She would answer all of our questions

and share tips with us. She was and is always so friendly to my daughter, Natalie.

I remember a couple of years ago my daughter said i hope one day that i can show as good as Erica.

To Erica's Mom, you raised a beautiful, thoughtful, wonderful lady. She is a true gem.

Thanks.


----------



## Meavey (Jan 5, 2006)

This forum is the best mentor there is I think! :aktion033:




: :bgrin


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 5, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]My mentors are Larry and Maryann Cerullo (otherwise known at Miniv on the forum). They have taught me more than I could have ever imagined. Two very caring, animal loving people whom I hold in high regard. :aktion033: [/SIZE]


----------



## Little Wee Horse Farm (Jan 5, 2006)

Aw, Lisa. That's so sweet of you to say! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Leeana (Jan 5, 2006)

Here are some other people that helped me out allot/look up to.

RabbitFizz ...yes she hates me, but i get allot out of her posts.

Lyn ...she is the 'mom' at the board, she knows what she is talking about.

Marty, marty is just great and really helpful!

Leeana


----------



## Miniv (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Kathy.



:

MA


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jan 5, 2006)

My mini mentors are primarily *Frank and Charlotte Lupton * of Reflections (Charlotte on the Forum) and *Becky Schulz* of Redrock Miniature Horse Farm (Becky on the Forum). I've asked them ENDLESS questions about conformation, showing in halter, conditioning, training, foaling, etc. They've willingly given me their advice more times than I can count. I'll go to them before I go to anyone else.

Some people don't want to help you unless you buy a horse from them or put one in training with them, but Becky, Charlotte and Frank aren't like that. It was two years before we bought a horse from either one, yet in all that time, they didn't hesitate to help me with anything I needed. They aren't in it for the money, but for the love of the horse and to improve the breed! :aktion033:

*Julie Miller* (R3 on the Forum, but she doesn't post anymore) has taught me so much about trimming hooves, and I can't thank her enough for it! She also helped me get my start in driving and sold us our first mini (Bob in my signature).

I also have to thank *Getitia* for taking the time to teach me about dwarf characteristics. *Erica* has been a big help in learning about conformation as well (and of course, I got my Ozzy from her



: ). And *Robin C*, I AND my horses thank you for taking the time to help me figure out how to feed my horses more effectively and safely.

Thank you guys!


----------



## RAPfrosty (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd say Kim (Crayonbox Miniatures) is my mini mentor. She is the first and currently only miniature horse owner I have talked to face to face. I purchased Fever from her and she helped us along with finding a place for him to stay, doing the AMHR paperwork, and is always there to answer a question. Thanks Kim!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jan 5, 2006)

RAPfrosty said:


> I'd say Kim (Crayonbox Miniatures) is my mini mentor. Thanks Kim!


Thanks Becky! I've been so happy to help you and your family in your Mini venture.





My Miniature mentors:

Tammie (C-Spots) who got me involved with the Falabellas, and is a wealth of information about them too! She answered sooo many of my first questions as a newbie to foaling, breeding, etc, and has allowed me to lease her wonderful broodmare "Spring". She is also my "conformation" critic and I always ask her advice before purchasing a horse. Thanks Tammie!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

And my other mentor is Susan Oberg, she is a dear, sweet person, and love to chat with her about the horses, and life in general. Thanks Susan for all your support over the difficult past year!



:


----------



## horsehug (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Kim,

I sure enjoy talking minis and about life with you too. 

And I hope 2006 is a super year for you in all ways!

Susan O.


----------



## wwminis (Jan 5, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Thanks Carrie of Narrow Way Farm! :bgrin I'm thrilled that you tinnk so much of us! We love helping others with the minis!



: [/SIZE]

Bill & Wanalynn


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Sandy - that was kind of you!

My first 'mentor' is no longer in minis, which is a good thing - I did learn alot but at a price! The Forum has been a big overall Mentor since 1999 - what a wealth of knowledge that so many here generously share - so a big thanks Mary Lou again! Kris Patsolic was one that answered questions when I was a real newbie way back when!

Tony Greaves is an unofficial one (I haunted his site to learn about foal color the first couple of years - and still have the files!) Plus he's always been kind, generous with his information and experience.

Others would be Jim Curry, wcr, Suzi Hooper, have all been helpful with the training/showing end. Jim is also a wealth of knowledge about mini bloodlines, showing tips, strategies, etc. I do have a good supportive group of friends here - sedeh, wcr, Nicolette (if you're reading!!!), bluerogue - it's nice to have people to bounce ideas of off!


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm a bit late to see this thread, but thought I'd add my mentor to the list.

REO was one of the first people I PMmed and Emailed on this site. It was sheer fate that led me to her and I have been so very grateful.

In February 2002, I purchased some horses from PA (Galloping G and KDS Short Stuff Stables) and they were shipped down by Lucky Me transport (Nancy, Sandy and Mike and Lyn have all been wonderful people in my 'mini' experience as well). Well the day my horses were delivered, I remember seeing a CUTE little pinto stallion on the trailer and asked about him. He'd been sold to someone in a neighboring town and I was so jealous! I remembered that he had the cutest personality (- he would wiggle his upper lip to say hello!) and I just fell in love with him on the spot.

I believe it was the very next day I found this site and I saw a post that REO did where she was heartbroken to find that the person who had bought a horse of hers had put him up for sale (because her husband decided he was too tall, even though she had been told his height repeatedly). Robin was sad because she loves her horses and wants them to go to good homes - it's very disheartening to trust someone with one of your 'kids' only to have them turn around and sell them without even giving them a chance.

I went to the saleboard and saw a picture of the horse she was talking about and Low and behold it was the same little guy I'd seen on that trailer the day before!! I couldn't believe it! I emailed REO to tell her that I'd seen her boy the day before and our emails just went from there.

Since then Robin has been a very dear friend to me. Her friendship has been so valuable when it came to horses and just my personal life in general. She's helped me to learn in so many areas, the knowledge I have gleened from her has been so incredibly valuable!!! I know I can depend on her to be HONEST with me regardless what the situation is. If I am oogling a horse and think I might be interested in buying it, I always send her the info and ask her opinion. She gives it to me (for better or worse) and even though I've come away with my lip pooching out a time or two, I respect her for being honest with me and telling me "WHY" she feels the way she does. She's not a 'yes person' kind of friend, she tells it like it is....and it's a true treasure to find that kind of honesty in people these days.

Robin's like the sister I've never had. She genuinely cares about people and does her best to help any way she can when people have questions about foaling or hoof trimming or whatever. I've bought one colt from her and she told me everything about him, his sire and his dam - and since I visited her in person to pick him up I was able to see both parents and make an educated decision on buying him. Not many people disclose everything (unless asked - or in some cases PRODDED) and I found that REO was eager to tell me everything there was to know.

Thank you REO for being a true friend to me for the past (nearly) 4 years, it's probably because of you that I haven't given up (on a lot of things) long before now !!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 6, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]I have to say my mini mentor would have to be Dana (Dreamweaver Farms). She is my trainer and has helped me and my horses and I would trust her over anyone. Next would have to be Laura (Flying A Farm). She breeds for versatility in horses and thats what I want for my breeding. When you see Laura and Dana at work together, especially at Nationals, its fun to watch



:  [/SIZE]


----------



## wcr (Jan 6, 2006)

The one great thing about horse people is that everytime you meet one the are generous with their knowledge and experience and willing to share. It is easy to walk away from every one of them with new ideas and information.

That said, probably my biggest mentor is Michelle Sharrock of Wesco Farms as she is a wealth of information in areas I am still trying to learn. It is thanks to her that I have my wonderful stallion Val(Doradas Spiritwalker in my avatar). We have a wonderful give and take relationship and are strong in the areas that the other is weak in. Now she just has to sell her place and move to Oregon.

Sandy(sedeh) is just learning the mini world but she has always supported me and been my show mom for several years while I was chasing my dreams.


----------



## lvponies (Jan 6, 2006)

I have an indispensable mini mentor......Robin AKA REO has been such a wonderful friend to me in my search for mini horses. She has taken her time to look over numerous horses that I have sent her for review. Her critiques on their conformation have been such a help to me. I'm still learning about conformation and am thankful that Robin has so graciously helped me!!



: She has also been there for me when I've had questions about minis and their care that I felt were too "stupid" to ask on the forum. She's always helpful and never, ever makes me feel dumb!!

:aktion033: :aktion033: *[SIZE=14pt]Thank You, Robin!!!! I really, really appreciate you taking the time to help me!!! [/SIZE] * :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Bluerocket (Jan 6, 2006)

I have MANY mini mentors to thank and credit -- hope I don't leave anyone out.

Harriett Rubins and Jennifer Lilly -- helped introduce me to minis and get my first 2. I met Harriett and Jen at Horse Heads NY when I was at a dressage show -- and there was a mini show going on at the same facility! They befriended me as a rank newbie -- and introduced me to the breed and taught me much! Harriett has helped me purchase several minis over the year!

Tina and Nata Porter -- taught me about daily care, conditioning, feeding etc.. as well as how to start a mini in harness -- and how to clip - apply makeup and much much more -- they boarded my mini herd (varied from 2 - 20+) for several years while we were waiting on some money for me to buy my own place -- they were more than helpful and extremely patient with me and my horses (not to mention that they introduced me to their cousin Kimmie -- who is now my husband!!!). Unfortunately they are in the process of moving to Texas -- so I won't see them very much anymore.

Laura Tennill -- has been a big help with show tips and training tips -- and leads to many of the horses that I now own.

Robin from Little Kings is also a mentor of sorts for me -- although she may not know it! -- She very graciously showed me (and Tina) around Little Kings -- and taught me a lot about the wonderful horses they have there (including Buckeroo) -- I hope someday to be able to buy one of their wonderful horses!! (I missed out on that incomparable Little Kings Dr. Dream a gorgeous, fabulous mover, cremello stallion by Little Kings Dream Supreme)

There are many more excellent mini people in this area -- many I have met through the Bluegrass Miniature horse club.

JJay


----------



## KrisP (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok Michelle are you trying to make me cry here? Thanks so much and so glad I could be of help





As for mentors I've had many over the years, the biggesst and also one of my best friends for years has been Laura of Flying A Farm, I don't even want to think about the amount of money in phone bills over the years since she and I were first introduced by Becky at Redrock.

There are so many others that I'm not going to name any for fear of leaving others out.

Krisp


----------



## woodnldy (Jan 6, 2006)

I think Margie Woods at MarJac's would be number one on my list. My mom and I went looking for min's on our way home from Houston Texas(spur of the moment but long thought about)Marge took her whole afternoon and showed us around and told us about the pro's ,con's, and her mistakes in the past. By the time we left we both knew what we wanted. MINI'S. I ended up going back and getting 3 from her (and oo I wanted more)They are darlings and I think they will be the basis for a small herd eventually.Margie is a special person and i wish I was closer to help her out. O ,we didn't get home that night,had to get a motel room. LOL There are many others i have talked to since then and this forum would be listed ther too.



: Thank You All !


----------



## REO (Jan 6, 2006)

Aw thank you ladies for your sweet words!



:

You both mean the world to me!


----------



## Cimarron (Jan 7, 2006)

:aktion033: Our mini mentor was and is Rita Jenkins of Weeokie farm. She was the one who sold us our first horse and taught us everything we needed to know! From feeding, showing, foaling our first mare and everything in between. Thanks Rita and Hugh for everything. We think the world of you! Sheila and Pat


----------



## Teresa (Jan 7, 2006)

It's hard for me to know where to start because over the years so many have helped me.

My first contact was LB....I have printed posts from 5 years back that I kept for info (so thank you Mary Lou)

Al & Susan  ..invited me to their farm when I was a stranger from Arkansas asking a lot of questions

Tony G ....who first started answering all my emails...and finally met at the show in Lufkin...and then found out he was AMHA president

Margie Wood....where would I be without her...answering so many questions...even helping my husband with foaling by cell phone while she was in Conroe

Charlotte & Frank Lupton....who have been there to answer questions

Tony & Leslie Cunningham....daily chats about some horse question....always willing to share info

Bill & Wannalyn.....he may not remember but he advised me not to paint my trailer black and gave me the reasons why...since I have always been able to depend on him to give me advise

Dona (Kickapoo)...just want to be able to take pictures like her.....and to raise the colorful foals that she does and share with the community

I guess I could go on and on............thanks for giving me the opportunity to THANK these wonderful people.

Oh I can't forget Carol Albritton...a true lady of honesty and integrity


----------



## wwminis (Jan 7, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Thanks Teresa, :saludando: [/SIZE]

I do remember talking to you about painting your trailer! More than happy to help anytime you need me! :aktion033:

Bill


----------



## justagirl (Feb 21, 2006)

I definately have a horse mentors. Jim and Mary Fraizier of Blue Blazes in NC welcomed me with open barn doors and have been teaching me ever since. :worshippy:

OMG I almost forgot you guys !!!!


----------



## anita (Feb 21, 2006)

Yep, Tony Greave.

Anita

[email protected]


----------



## Reble (Feb 21, 2006)

Good Question? :aktion033: ,

It did not take me long to think of my mentors :bgrin

Rod and Heather Hart from Meadowind Farms.

They where the ones, I bought my first registered Stallion and 2 Fillies

Answered all my questions, I had, and so helpful when transporting.

I just wish someday we can drive a big horse team like Rod, Love his six horse team.

He has been a great help to us.

Also can I have a FEW




:

Fran and Walter from Filipowicz Farm.

Great people if you have any questions and just wonderful horses. And Love Walters Jokes.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## miniaddiction (Feb 21, 2006)

Hmmm What a question!

Firstly Mary Lou because of this amazing place we are so lucky to have, So thankyou Mary Lou.

Then Out of forum members and I know im missing people out here, soo ill add them when i think of it.

Lyn J - She is youth mini mama here i think and I highly respect her and her opinion.

Marty - Marty never fails to amuse me, she loves her horses so much and if there was anyone i had to entrust with Katies care it would be Marty

Erica - Breeds amazing horses at a young age and i feel never does anything on an average scale.

RabbitsFizz - She always has an answer and is someone i learn a lot from

Minimor - Katies other mummy :bgrin

Gosh i know im leaving out so many....

And here in NZ

Debbie Sloan (Sherwood Stud) - Let me buy my little angel Katie and really got me started in minis. I wouldnt be where i am today without her. Thanyou for everything Debbie

Amanda Wilson (and Karin) - My Trainer, person i look up to, ask for advice etc

Victoria Richards ( and Maralyn) Someone who I respect and admire for her wealth of information that she is always ready to hand out. And her fantasic horses.

The Tonners - Breed agreat horses, know so much about minis, are always friendly and helpful.

Again ive missed so many out, Sorry.

Helen


----------



## Joyce (Feb 21, 2006)

I have had many mentors since I started in minis in 1985 and still learn today from this Forum and the wonderful girls at the Yahoo Colorful list. I have wonderful Vets who are 6 miles from me and are very interested in minis and about a hour from Tufts University when there are big problems. Minis have a very special place in my heart and I spend many hours with them. I have showed for several years and have foaled out many babies. Nothing is more special in the animal world than holding and loving that new miniature foal. Thanks to all of you and if you are in CT anytime, do stop by.

Joyce

Little Folks Farm


----------



## Sandee (Feb 21, 2006)

mizbeth said:


> First let me say this! When I first got into miniature horses I was told that these little horses are just like the big ones! Require the same care, etc. Well let me say this - to that! My experience prior to miniature horses, with the big ones. They never got sick, they never coliced, I did not have broodmares or foaling issues. We had many many horses we used on our cattle ranch. Injuries yes some, sickness never.
> 
> .................
> 
> ...


Wow, you hit the nail on the head there. That says it for me too. I have been around and had horses during different times of my life but these little ones are NOT the same. They are addicitive though.

And this forum has been of great help and it too is addicitive. I love to "talk" with those that enjoy horses and I don't have many people close by that I can do that with.

Other than you guys on the forum I have to say that I've had help from Jan in our mini club from Charminy Farm and the breeders I bought from in Florida have always been there for any questions I had no matter how dumb. But the person that has mentored me the most is my sister in Kansas. She's had horses all her life and help me pick out my first quarter horse and my first mini. In fact she's the one that got me started in minis.


----------



## ponyboi09 (Feb 21, 2006)

i have two, and i dont know what i would do without them. They are Nancy and Don Richey at Canterbury Miniature horse farm. They have been sooooo good to me and have taught me soooo much.

Will


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Feb 21, 2006)

All forum members are mentors in their own way but for us there are two and both live far from us. The first would be Debbie Chapman from Dimutives in Woodhull New York who always has a willing ear and valuable advice and the other is Robin from Roko miniatures who has always been willing to help whenever we have needed advice to both of these ladies a warm Thank you for sharing your knowledge and your hearts.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 21, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt] Mine are easy. There are so many on this board, from back even when I was t90kim,,, years ago. I can always count on help here, you guys are great.[/SIZE]

But I can remember being about 30 years old, and wanting a horse my whole life. So much I could taste it. So my husband said I could have $500 for a mini. Not know how expensive they were I went to the local AMHA show. I went to about every stall and asked people if they had anything close to that for sale. I will ALWAYS remember how I was treated, some people laughed at me. They didn't understand I had a Mom with a terminal illness one family income and two small children. So $500 is all we could afford. There were three people that did not laugh at me. LoriG, Barbara Marshall and Lavada Sprout. I will ALWAYS will feel affection and gratitude to them for helping me. I CAN afford to buy double registered stock now that I am very proud of. I know from that experience that if the love of horses is there, that $500 horse is JUST the beginning!

And also Liz McMaster, ( Nootka) she is a wealth of knowledge and is part of my family now. The shows and foals would definately not be as exciting if I couldn't share them with her and her family. She understands! And she is the first one I call in an emergency, after the vet! I am lucky.


----------



## nootka (Feb 21, 2006)

Kim, you have some great mentors in those first ones, but I don't know about me! :new_shocked:

Don't you remember who I was on the phone with when Lark was being born last year?

I was hoping if anything went wrong, you'd hang with me and keep me from going nutso! Also you know I always need your opinion when shopping!

*LOL* It works both ways, girl!

Plus I have to have Hilary talk me into actually doing Hunter or Jumper w/Mouse this year, and I think I'll need a lot of pep talk at that.

It's so much more fun with people to enjoy this hobby with.





One of my mini mentors is Joanne Ross. I have been in contact with her off and on through the years beginning way back before I had found any decent quality minis and was still refining my taste/searching for what I liked. She has always been very helpful and generous with her time and knowledge. And I've never even bought a horse from her! (yet!) I DID breed a mare to one of her stallions (pretty mare in my avatar is the result), though, and she was always so great about things, eventually letting the stallion come stay with me while she moved so we could get that mare settled.

Otherwise, there have been a lot of wonderful people I made contact with through our local Miniature Horse Club, the NWMHC. Kate Beevers of Bonsai Run is another person who went out of her way to help me out "way back when".

The great thing is that I know there will be more great people I will meet, and I enjoy returning the favor to anyone who needs help or a bit of advice.

Liz M.

(who is quite embarassed about Kim's proclamation, but flattered as well.)


----------



## REO (Feb 22, 2006)

Aw, thank you so much backwoodsnanny!



:

I try to help people if I can



: Thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## Amy (Feb 22, 2006)

This was a neat thread to read through. I also have several.

First, and foremost , my husband & best friend who has spent 48 years teaching me how to do all the things required.And teaching me not to be afraid to try new things.

In the mini world -- Kathy Wills, who I met at our very first show-- she encouraged me to go into the ring when i was too afraid to try in public.She is also the one who encouraged me to follow my dream of showing all the way to the Nationals.

Frederika Wagner of FWF who answered umpteen questions & who I still correspond with -- she was a fountain of knowledge & sold us our first show horses.

Lowell Boone - a legend in Minature horse knowledge -- he & Marie became very dear friends. He also got me interested in the registries & what goes on behind the scenes.

Marvin McCabe -- Sandra Guy-Fox who got me interested in judging. These 2 people have taught me a lot & I admire & respect them very much.

Jeanne Braganinni -- who seems to know everything about anything I need to know. Love her to death.

Tony Greaves-- I hung out on his website when i was learning about pedigrees & show records.

John Eberth-- from whom i learned an immense amount about genetics. I am always fascinated when he puts on a seminar on that topic.

I am sure there are many more I have learned from, and apologize for those I have not named

One more gentleman from Ontario-- Lloyd Acheson-- who I love to visit with & chat about horses. He told me how to become a member of the AMHA & gave me the form to send it to register with them.

We have tried to pass on the help we have recievied as we go along.


----------



## Mercysmom (Feb 22, 2006)

barnbum said:


> Harriet Rubins some of the time. I give her a call with any questions I need answeres to right away.
> 
> "Fred" is going to be helping me at shows.
> 
> ...


I got started with minis in 1992 when I had the chance to work for Harriett... also learned a lot about showing from Lea Dill and Linda Best is helpful with keeping my girls' feet perfect - since we are making the plunge into Moderns this year, she has also been helpful with goals to set for our pony Intrepid.

Many thanks to judge Lee Crutchfield for giving Ben confidence when he was having a tough year learning the ropes - when Ben earned his first blues, Lee was there as a handler and Ben went up to him to thank him for the advice and to show off his first blues...and judge Roger Eitel who also encouraged Ben when our former B mare Hope was just giving him a tough time and he got disqualified in a jumper class - a tough thing for a seven year old kid to handle but Roger gave Ben a little key chain for his efforts and he still has it! Ben went on to earn Hunter and Jumper Hall of Fames with Mercy.



:

Bill Eperthener, who was kind enough to catch Hope when she dumped and dragged me in a cart, and was kind enough to help drive her back to the barn at the show so she did not think that dumping and dragging was the way it was supposed to be....

There are so many folks who have helped us over the years - just thought I would mention a few of the people who have made our mini experiences memorable. :aktion033: :aktion033:



:



:

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 22, 2006)

: I do.

Lyn Jacob

Judy Baker

Pamela Christopher

And Sandra Bucknell

(Hope all are spelt right!



: )




: Desiree


----------



## TheLivelyOne (Feb 22, 2006)

Back when I got interested in mins my mentors were Rita Jenkins, and Becky Shultz. I also learned alot from Frank and Charlotte Lupin.

:bgrin

Brandee


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Feb 23, 2006)

I would have to say my all time most favorite mini mentor would be Ms. Marty herself.



: Although I've had maxis all my life I was fumbling around with my minis until I got her wonderful little book Dirty Holly. I have lent that book to several others who are thinking about or have gotten into minis. While it's getting dog eared and worn now it has always been one of my favorite and practical references.

Several others on the forum whom I can always count on to have consistent, intelligent and well thought out advice include Margo CT, MiniHGal, Leia (HobbyHorse23) and yes dear Jane (Rabbitzfizz) to name just a few, there are many more as well--too many to cover in a single post.



:

For those now long gone like Bea McKecknie, Jorge Suarez, David York and Katie Stevens, my maxi horse mentors In CA, I can only thank my lucky stars I was blessed to have known them and learned from their excellent horsemanship.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Feb 23, 2006)

Well I have a few mentors as well and of course many board members here but I have to say that Karen Basner as well as Mona Stone were mentors from the get go when we started with our first two minis. Another dear lady I call upon often is none other than Mary Lou :aktion033: I have been very blessed to start with minis and have had the guidance of these three ladies :bgrin


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Feb 23, 2006)

What a WONDREFUL question this is! And it honors all of those wonderful people who are there in the middle of the night when we are foaling our first baby, and in the daytime when we have a pressing question about fitting a show halter...........

MY MINI Mentor is Jody Hoch! I can say it now because she is at the National meeting in Florida and won't get after me for mentioning her name on the board, in public (until she returns!).

She has been there for me with question after question (stupid ones too) at work, at home, on the road, at shows, in the middle of a snow storm....Through thick and thin, bending over backward, and trying not to laugh at the constant barrage of e-mails and calls, always with the right answer, even if it's "I don't know, girl!"

Then there's that raised eyebrow I got for trying to put a WAY TOO FANCY halter on HER mare before taking her in the ring......

She went shopping with my daughter, Molly and I so Molly could have show clothing and gave her Commodity (the ever patient show horse) to show at the Eastern Regionals....MOLLY"S FIRST EVER SHOW!

All this from three states away!

Thank you, Thank you, Jody!


----------



## mountain_waif (Feb 23, 2006)

Mine is Alice Nelson...the best friend of all my horses and me...and a great farrier!

Lois


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hands down, my #1 mini mentor is my REO!!!!!!! I LOVE ROBIN, she has provided me with a wealth of knowledge as well as a one of a kind friendship that I just cherish. ( I know, Robin, I get busy and I don't write as often as I should, I'm sorry) If it hadn't been for Robin, I really do not think I would have made it through my Cookie Monstah's pregnancy and birth! She is one of the sweetest, most understanding, patient and kind people that I have ever had the priviledge of "knowing". Though we have never met face to face, I would trust her to save my bacon in ANY situation! (And you never know, Robin, we may just meet before the end of this year




: ) I just love this lady and everything about her



:


----------



## REO (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow Jodi!



: I'm blown away by your kind words! (I'm in tears!) I don't even know what to say. It means a lot to me to help people if I can. Anyone, any time.

It would be awesome to get to meet you! Don't tease me girl! :saludando:


----------



## Cronewolf (Feb 24, 2006)

:aktion033: Mr. Seabrook Smith, My old buddy Holly Everding, my paternal grand father Avery who trained racing trotters and pacers and Walking horses and mules.


----------



## MBennettp (Feb 24, 2006)

Gosh, where to start! I have several and don't want to leave anybody out. I think everybody has something that I can learn from them.

There are 2 that I consider my very best friends and I can ask them anything and get a honest answer and that is Robin (REO) and Clara (walter). Both gave me tons of support when I needed it and listened to me when my heart was broken.

Robin is the only one of the forum members that has met my special girl Lady.

Bonnie Fogg has helped both me and my Lady more than she will ever know and I will be eternally grateful to her.

Clara has been a wonderful friend and I can ask her anything, anytime.

Becky and Charlotte also have helped me and been very patient with my questions.

Every one of the forum members that I have met have been super!

I don't post often but I do lurk often! I have learned a lot from this forum. If I left anybody out, please know that I don't leave you out in my heart.

I know that the first time I started with miniatures (1979) there was no one to talk to about them, I learned a lot the hard way. There was nobody to tell me the difference in their special needs and the needs of the big horses that I had always had, and I made a lot of mistakes.

When I did decide to get back into minis, this forum was a huge help to me.

Mary


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Feb 24, 2006)

Great Question!!!! :aktion033:

My number one *mini-mentor*,...was ,....and ALWAYS will be ,....A very special friend named Sue,...you know who you are!



:



:

but,...there are a kind few on here who have also been giving me great advice and who NEVER tires of me,......

from the very bottom of my heart,..... Thank you to all of you :aktion033:



: :aktion033: ,.....and there are a few!!!!


----------

